# Do dogs have bad dreams/nightmares?



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I am wondering because Gus was asleep on the bed and I was watching TV next to him. He started making his usual noise/movements when he's 'dreaming' but he did that and shot his head up and started yelping.. then looked at me like he was frightened. I moved immediately so he could put his head on my lap and I petted him and whispered calming words..but it really worried me. He seems fine now. I checked and there's no way he could have hurt himself. Nothing on the bed, neither of is moved before it happened..


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i am convinced they dream, so nightmares wouldn't be an unreasonable stretch.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I just have no idea what would cause him to yelp like that. He honestly looked scared. I could see it in his eyes and especially in his ears.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I'm convinced that they dream. I've seen too many human-like actions from sleeping dogs that I think were dreaming not to believe it.

Little yelps, moans, legs twitching, mouths moving, etc. I just don't see how they _couldn't_ be dreaming.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've always felt that dogs dream. I've read that they have REM sleep patterns similiar to those humans have during dream periods.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I think they dream also.

Sometimes when Joey's in a deep sleep, he moans and twitches. I think he's chasing prey (don't know if he catches it though).


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Your dog got run over in its sleep. or else you took away its bone???
I am going to an event at the natural pet store today. They have a dog massage person, natural food reps, and a "dog intuitive" who reads dogs like a psychic LOL.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

Yep, I think my dog had a nightmare once because she woke up growling and baring her teeth.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Can't remember which one of my dogs it was, but one of them got up out of a dead sleep and took off across the living room before stopping and realizing they had been dreaming. She plopped back down and crashed out again. Both will also wag their tails while sleeping.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

In addition to the running motions, I've had several howl in their sleep. Tasha used to scare me to death ... she sounded like a banshee, Bruiser will sometimes let out a long, mournful howl, all of them have grunts, moans and groans.


----------

